# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  «تويوتا» تطرح وسيلة نقل مريحة واقتصادية وصديقة للبيئة

## Bashar qasaimeh

كانت «تيوتا» أول شركة في العالم تعتمد نظام السيارة الهجين التي تعمل بمحركين بترولي وكهربائي في الوقت ذاته، قبل أن تتبعها الشركات الصانعة الأخرى الواحدة تلو الأخرى.
أما الشركات القليلة التي لم تنتج سيارة هجين حتى الآن فقد وضعت مخططات وتصميمات جديدة على لوحات الترسيم لإنزال طراز أو طرازات عديدة في أقرب وقت ممكن، فالكل يندفع الآن إلى إنتاج مثل هذه السيارات التي توصف بالخضراء وصديقة البيئة، إضافة إلى ميزتها الاقتصادية الأولى: توفير استهلاك الوقود إلى حد كبير.

طراز «بريوس» كان أول طراز هجين طرحته شركة «تويوتا» اليابانية (وربما الأولى في العالم اليوم)، فعمد نجوم هوليوود المتعطشون إلى الشهرة بالتبختر بها في شوارع بيفرلي هيلز وهوليوود ليظهروا للعالم صداقتهم للأرض، وكونهم من أوائل الراغبين في الحفاظ عليها.

لكن الطرازات الأولى من هذه السيارة جاءت غالية الثمن ومملة إلى حد ما مقارنة بالسيارات العادية، كما أنها شكلت حقل تجارب أولية لعملية تطوير هذه التقنية الجديدة على عالم السيارات والتي كان اليابانيون روادها الأوائل. وكذلك لم تكن «بريوس» تتمتع بتلك الدرجة الكافية من «صداقة البيئة» لتستحق هذا الوصف بلا منازع. والسبب أنها كانت لا تزال بعد في طور التجارب والاختبارات، وتخضع لعمليات تحسين مستمرة حتى بعد بدء إنتاجها تجاريا وطرحها في الأسواق العالمية وسط ضجة كبيرة. أما وصية الخبراء لـ«تويوتا» فقد كانت واضحة: إذا كنتم ترغبون فعلا في إنتاج سيارة ذات انبعاث منخفض لغازات العوادم، فلماذا لا تلجأون مثلا إلى سيارة «ميني كوبر دي» (ديزل) من إنتاج «بي إم دبليو» التي تكلف أقل وتشكل قيادتها متعة حقيقية خلافا لقيادة «بريوس»، فضلا عن أنها مقتصدة جدا في استهلاك الوقود؟

ويضيف الخبراء: إذا كنتم تشتكون من أن هذه السيارة الألمانية صغيرة وضيقة ولا تملك مساحة كافية لحمل الأمتعة، فلماذا لا تلجأون أيضا إلى نسخة «كلوبمان» منها؟ وهذا ما فعله كثير من المستهلكين.

وعليه، كان النجاح الحقيقي الوحيد الذي حققته «بريوس» في اليابان والولايات المتحدة فقط، حيث كلمة «ديزل» تعني «عدم النظافة بالنسبة للبيئة وافتقاد المرونة بالنسبة للقيادة».

ولغاية اليوم لا يبدو الجيل الثالث من «بريوس»،الذي يدعى «بريوس تي ـ سبيرت» مختلفا عن أسلافه على الرغم من أنه مختلف في الواقع، فقد أعيد تصميمه كلية من أسفله إلى أعلاه، وأصبحت سيارات هذا الجيل أكثر قوة، وأقل نهما للوقود، وأكثر جاذبية في المظهر الخارجي، وحتى أكثر تشجيعا للشباب على تجربة قيادتها التي باتت متعة فعلية.. أي إنها أصبحت السيارة التي كان يفترض بـ«تويوتا» أن تنتجها منذ البداية. ويبدو أن الفكرة الأساسية بقيت هي هي من دون أي تغيير، فلا وجود لبطاريات الليثيوم المؤين التي من شأنها أن تغير سيارات الهجين بشكل جذري. وهي كسابق طرازاتها تأخذ قوة الدفع من محرك بترولي ارتفعت سعته من 1.5 إلى 1.8 لتر في الطراز الجديد. 

ومع ذلك ظل موفرا في استهلاك الوقود. ويعزز ذلك محرك كهربائي يستمد طاقته من بطاريات قديمة التقنية من النيكل والمعدن، وإن كان البعض يزعم أنها باتت أكثر كفاءة من ذي قبل. أما المحرك الكهربائي الجديد، فقد أصبح أصغر حجما وأخف وزنا وأكثر قوة. أما بالنسبة إلى الامتيازات، فلا مركبة تستطيع مجاراة «بريوس» الجديدة في مستوى انخفاض غازات العادم المضرة للبيئة والتي لا تتعدى 89 غراما في الكيلومتر الواحد. وتقول «تويوتا» إن السيارة تقطع مسافة 72.4 ميلا في الغالون الواحد من الوقود سواء سارت داخل المدن أو خارجها. ومع زيادة سعة المحرك البترولي وتحسين المحرك الكهربائي ارتفعت قدرة السيارة من 112 إلى 134 حصانا مكبحيا، وهكذا باتت الـ«بريوس» الجديدة وسيلة نقل مريحة واقتصادية، وصديقة للبيئة في الوقت ذاته. وأصبحت مقصورة الركاب أكثر سعة، خاصة عند المقاعد الخلفية بحيث توفر مساحة أرحب لمد الأقدام. و«بريوس» الجديدة مجهزة بناقل حركة من الطراز التراوحي المستمر (سي في تي) الأكثر كفاءة وفعالية من الناقل اليدوي والأوتوماتيكي معا.

والواقع أن «تويوتا» أمضت سنوات عديدة وهي تحاول تطوير تقنية هذه السيارة وتحسينها، لا على صعيد الجمع بين محركين مختلفين تماما فحسب، بل على جميع الصعد التقنية. ويمكن لسائق الـ«بريوس» الاختيار بين أنماط متعددة من القيادة: مثل القيادة الاقتصادية، أو الأداء العالي، أو الكهربائية الصرف داخل المدن.

الأمر الوحيد الذي قد يجعل المشتري مترددا في شراء «تي ـ سبيرت»، على الرغم من كل هذه المغريات، هو سعرها العالي نسبيا، وسببه كل هذه التقنيات الجديدة. فهي ستباع هذا الشهر في بريطانيا بـ21.210 جنيهات إسترلينية، مع أن داخلها ومقاعدها مغطاة بالبلاستيك الرخيص المقسى. كما أن الوضع الاقتصادي السيئ السائد حاليا في العالم قد يمنع كثيرين من شرائها على الرغم من حسناتها الكثيرة، وربما يدفعهم لشراء سيارات الديزل الجديدة الأرخص سعرا، فضلا عن اقتصادها في حرق الوقود وصداقتها هي الأخرى للبيئة. 

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن عزم دوران «تي ـ سبيرت» المشترك بين المحركين يبلغ 258 رطل/ قدم، وسرعتها القصوى 112 ميلا في الساعة، وتسارعها من الصفر إلى سرعة 62 ميلا في الساعة يستغرق 10.4 ثانية. والسيارتان المشابهتان المنافستان لها هما «هوندا انسايت ئي إس ـ تي» الأرخص سعرا (18.390 جنيها إسترلينيا) ولكنها أبطأ منها وأقل قوة، وإن كان شكلها الخارجي أفضل، و«بي إم دبليو 118 دي إس ئي» التي تقاربها سعرا (21.160 جنيها إسترلينيا)، لكنها ليست هجينا، بل تعمل على الديزل الجديد النظيف.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية يا بشار 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الله يعافيك 

هلا عبدالله

----------


## ابو عوده

_مشكووووووووور_

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورت ابو عوده

----------


## تيتو

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الله يعافيك تيتو

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا

----------

